# Films



## lilslugger (Jun 23, 2009)

what films do you like watching when life gets you down?  i like lost in translation-a nice story with brill music, mask-it reminds me its not looks that count but what a persons like, one flew over the cuckoos nest-j nicklsons character is a brill anti hero and painful secrets-a good film about self harm with a sweet ending.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*



> i like lost in translation-a nice story with brill music,



Yeah, one of my favorites


----------



## NicNak (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

I like silly movies like Dumb and Dumber or even Austin Powers movies when I am down.

They always make me laugh and think of the light side of life in some ways.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

I like the feel good movies when I'm down.  Comedy but with a point to it.  While not a comedy, I also love "Pay it forward" (older movie now) with Kevin Spacey.


----------



## boi (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

I like old 80's-90's movies like stir crazy and adventures of babysitting


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

Me too boi - I have the collection   ("pretty in pink", "somekind of wonderful" etc...Not proud, but I never get tired of them - nostalgia lane, here I come!  )


----------



## boi (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

I love Pretty in Pink hehe


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

  Me too.  Somekind of Wonderful is still my favorite though...what can I say?  Eric Stolz...  I think that I fell in love with the story line along with the music in the movie.

...Sixteen candles is also in my library - Shhhh - I don't ever admit that one!


----------



## boi (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

do you mean Eric Stoltz in some kind of wonderful....

what about can't buy me love...I loved that one too


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

Yes  - sorry, I corrected my last post to show Eric Stoltz   And  I also loved "Can't buy me love"...


----------



## Charity (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

No one's going to mention The Breakfast Club?? To me, that's just about the ultimate 80's movie.

Wait-- except Back to the Future.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

:lol:...Got that one in the collection too!   Thanks for reminding me Charity...Again - Shhh, this is not something I would ever discuss..And St. Elmo's fire?   I just saw Judd Nelson in a more recent movie...Talk about feeling OLD...


----------



## boi (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: films*

yeah the breakfast club Charity...I had totally forgotten.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 23, 2009)

When I'm stressed, tired, or down:


cheesey horror flicks
thrillers
sci-fi movies like _Contact_, _Close Encounters_, etc.
off-beat quirky movies
When I'm content, happy, thoughtful, un-stressed:


a variety of other movies as long as they not graphically violent or involves torture, sexual assault, child abuse, or gartuitous nastiness


----------



## NicNak (Jun 23, 2009)

Other movies I like are the Rocky series movies.  Sit on the couch with a nice blanket and have a Rocky marathon.  If it is cold, a nice cup of hot chocolate. 


"ADRIAN!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 23, 2009)

"Porky's Marathon"..  Not proud, but I've done it...:lol:


----------



## NicNak (Jun 23, 2009)

I also forgot about the movie Road Trip and another one that was pretty neat, I thought was Rat Race.  Lots of famous actors in that and a strange concept movie, but so funny in many ways.


----------



## why (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, when I'm having a major depressive episode, it's horrors and thrillers. During those times, funny movies irritate me. Movies with happy endings p*** me off! :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Jul 20, 2009)

why said:


> Well, when I'm having a major depressive episode, it's horrors and thrillers. During those times, funny movies irritate me. Movies with happy endings p*** me off! :lol:



I love your reply who wants a happy ending when your depressed, they very rarely happen in real life anyway

I like really weird ones that have odd endings or that you can't really work out, I like movies that leave you with the question 'what have I just watched!' They are really good when your depressed!


----------



## why (Jul 20, 2009)

shuttered3 said:


> I like really weird ones that have odd endings or that you can't really work out, I like movies that leave you with the question 'what have I just watched!' They are really good when your depressed!



Oh I LOVE those. Anytime actually.:wacko:


----------

